# Will the leather/wood steptronic shift knob of an X5 fit a E46?



## d1trupinoy (Feb 3, 2003)

I really like the leather and wood combo auto shift knob of the X5. Does anyone know if it is the same fitment for a E46 325? Thanks.


----------



## BillP (Jan 4, 2002)

Wrong forum


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I had heard that any current automatic shifter will fit any BMW, I'm not sure if this is true or not. If it is, then I want the black leather/aluminum from the Z4


----------

